# Double Dazzle in Manila?



## G_G (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone! does anyone here know when Double Dazzle will be released in Manila?


----------



## cocomia (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *G_G* 

 
_Hi everyone! does anyone here know when Double Dazzle will be released in Manila? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was released last Friday, I think, along with A Rose Romance.


----------



## goddessella (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocomia* 

 
_It was released last Friday, I think, along with A Rose Romance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
rose romance is here in manila already? gotta check that out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATE:
just went to my mac counter at mall of asia.. rose romance is indeed there.. didnt like any of the shades so i gave it a miss.i only took home the scented fix+ from rose romance collection. i also picked up lust lipglass since im almost out.
my mac artist, frances was there and i love love love her... she's such a sweet girl.. i felt bad tho from a lot of things i found out from her. (i'm just new to mac and to makeup, you see)

first, i found out that mac philippines will not be carrying the naked honey collection which upsets me to no end. seriously.. i cannot stress enough how upset i am.

second, i wanted to get the 188 (i have the 187 already) and the 134 but she told me it's been out of stock for months now.

and lastly, mac philippines did not and will not carry the 109 brush.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(( it's a sad sad day for me..


----------



## cocomia (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goddessella* 

 
_
first, i found out that mac philippines will not be carrying the naked honey collection which upsets me to no end. seriously.. i cannot stress enough how upset i am.

second, i wanted to get the 188 (i have the 187 already) and the 134 but she told me it's been out of stock for months now.

and lastly, mac philippines did not and will not carry the 109 brush.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(( it's a sad sad day for me.._

 
That sucks so bad! I was looking forward to Naked Honey. I know the eyeshadows are pretty dupable, but I really want to check out the lipglasses and skincare products. I don't think they release all collections here (though my favorite MA said they have one major and one minor collection every month). I wish they'd release Graphic Gardens here, skip Baby Blooms and release the Starflash follow-up collection.

BTW Style Warriors, I think, is coming out mid-June here... I can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never seen the MAC counter in MoA. I should check it out!


----------



## cheriekoala (Jun 23, 2009)

Can any lady ask the MUA in Manila that will they open any counter in Cebu? Rustan in Cebu only sell NARS, MAC, Dior etc but no MAC. Please!~


----------

